

Ask HN: Why isn't Google hosting Bootstrap JS on their CDN? - toomuchtodo

Bootstrap is the most popular public Github repo. Who do you talk to at Google to have them incorporate Bootstrap JS into their JS CDN?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;popular&#x2F;starred
======
mcintyre1994
I think Bootstrap, at least in terms of Javascript is much more modular than,
for example jQuery (was when Google added it). Unless you're making the
Bootstrap docs, I highly doubt many people are using all that Javascript.

I guess one way to back that view up a little would be to consider the two
repositories on Github
([https://github.com/jquery/jquery](https://github.com/jquery/jquery),
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/tree/master/js](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/tree/master/js)).
Both use multiple .js files and are fairly modular, only jQuery includes a
built concatenation in the repo.

The biggest download button on Bootstrap gives the full javascript file, so
people are surely using it, but I think in production you should be using only
the plugins you need and putting the whole thing on a CDN would probably be a
step backward.

------
callmeed
My guess is because the Bootstrap JS isn't really useful without the CSS and
Google doesn't seem to host much CSS there.

There's always [http://www.bootstrapcdn.com/](http://www.bootstrapcdn.com/)

------
Afforess
Because Google doesn't use it? Google isn't a charity.

~~~
toomuchtodo
They don't specifically state they only host JS libraries they're using:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/](https://developers.google.com/speed/libraries/)

